# Probleme mit Makefiles



## Perdan (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe das meine Frage hier richtig plaziert ist.

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich programmiere unter Suse Linux 10.1 und muss fremde Libs einbinden. 4 Libs heißen libName.a die kann ich ohne schwierigkeiten im makefile einbinden. Eine datei heißt aber nur Name.a  (ich vermute das das ein Archife und keine echte lib ist). Die frage ist nun wie kann ich eine Datei Name.a im makefile einbinden?

vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe


MfG

Perdan


----------

